# List of 2012 CPT Radiology code changes



## chembree

2012 CPT Changes Affecting Radiology

REVISIONS
22520 Percutaneous vertebroplasty (bone biopsy included when performed), 1 vertebral body, unilateral or bilateral injection; thoracic
22521 lumbar
22522 each additional thoracic or lumbar vertebral body (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
27096 Injection procedure for sacroiliac joint, anesthetic/steroid, with image guidance (fluoroscopy or CT) including arthrography when performed;
32405 Biopsy, lung or mediastinum, percutaneous needle;
36200 Introduction of catheter, aorta;
36245 Selective catheter placement, arterial system; each first order abdominal, pelvic, or lower extremity artery branch, within a vascular family
36246 initial second order abdominal, pelvic, or lower extremity artery branch, within a vascular family
36247 initial third order or more selective abdominal, pelvic, or lower extremity artery branch, within a vascular family
36248 additional second order, third order, and beyond, abdominal, pelvic, or lower extremity artery branch, within a vascular family (List in addition to code for initial second or third order vessel as appropriate)
47000 Biopsy of liver, needle; percutaneous
62287 Decompression procedure, percutaneous, of nucleus pulposus of intervertebral disc, any method, single utilizing needle based technique to remove disc material under fluoroscopic imaging or multiple levelsother form of indirect visualization, lumbar (eg with the use of an endoscope, manual with discography and/or automated percutaneous discectomyepidural injection(s) at the treated level(s), when performed, percutaneous laser discectomy) single or multiple levels, lumbar;
62310 Injection, single (not via indwelling catheter), not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography)(s), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), not including neurolytic substances, including needle or catheter placement, includes contrast for localization when performed, epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic
62311 lumbar, or sacral (caudal)
62318 Injection(s), including indwelling catheter placement, continuous infusion or intermittent bolus, not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), not including neurolytic substances, includes contrast for localization when performed, epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic
62319 lumbar, or sacral (caudal)
70355 Orthopantogram (eg, panoramic x-ray);
72114 complete, including bending views, minimum of 6 views
72120 bending views only, 2 or 3 views
75962 Transluminal balloon angioplasty, peripheral artery other than cervical carotid, renal, or other visceral artery, iliac or lower extremity, radiological supervision and interpretation;
75964 Transluminal balloon angioplasty, each additional peripheral artery other than cervical carotid,than renal, or other visceral artery, iliac andor lower extremity, radiological supervision and interpretation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure);
77003 Fluoroscopic guidance and localization of needle or catheter tip for spine or paraspinous diagnostic or therapeutic injection procedures (epidural, subarachnoid, or sacroiliac jointsubarachnoid), including neurolytic agent destruction;
77470 Special treatment procedure (eg, total body irradiation, hemibody radiation, per oral, endocavitary or intraoperative coneendocavitary irradiation);
78580 Pulmonary perfusion imaging (eg, particulate);
0240T Esophageal motility (manometric study of the esophagus and/or gastroesophageal junction) study with interpretation and report; with 3-dimensional high resolution esophageal pressure topography
0241T with stimulation or perfusion during 3-dimensional high resolution esophageal pressure topography study, (eg, stimulant, acid or alkali perfusion) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)

DELETIONS
37620 Interruption, partial or complete, of inferior vena cava by suture, ligation, plication, clip, extravascular, intravascular (umbrella device);
49080 Peritoneocentesis, abdominal paracentesis, or peritoneal lavage (diagnostic or therapeutic); initial
49081 subsequent
49420 Insertion of intraperitoneal cannula or catheter for drainage or dialysis; temporary
64622 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve; lumbar or sacral, single level
64623 lumbar or sacral, each additional level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
64626 cervical or thoracic, single level
64627 cervical or thoracic, each additional level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
71090 Insertion pacemaker, fluoroscopy and radiography, radiological supervision and interpretation;
73542 Radiological examination, sacroiliac joint arthrography, radiological supervision and interpretation;
75722 Angiography, renal, unilateral, selective (including flush aortogram), radiological supervision and interpretation;
75724 Angiography, renal, bilateral, selective (including flush aortogram), radiological supervision and interpretation;
75940 Percutaneous placement of IVC filter, radiological supervision and interpretation;
77079 appendicular skeleton (peripheral) (eg, radius, wrist, heel)
77083 Radiographic absorptiometry (eg, photodensitometry, radiogrammetry), 1 or more sites;
78223 Hepatobiliary ductal system imaging, including gallbladder, with or without pharmacologic intervention, with or without quantitative measurement of gallbladder function;
78584 Pulmonary perfusion imaging, particulate, with ventilation; single breath
78585 Pulmonary perfusion imaging, particulate, with ventilation; rebreathing and washout, with or without single breath
78586 Pulmonary ventilation imaging, aerosol; single projection
78587 multiple projections (eg, anterior, posterior, lateral views)
78588 Pulmonary perfusion imaging, particulate, with ventilation imaging, aerosol, 1 or multiple projections;
78591 Pulmonary ventilation imaging, gaseous, single breath, single projection;
78593 Pulmonary ventilation imaging, gaseous, with rebreathing and washout with or without single breath; single projection
78594 multiple projections (eg, anterior, posterior, lateral views)
78596 Pulmonary quantitative differential function (ventilation/ perfusion) study;
93875 Noninvasive physiologic studies of extracranial arteries, complete bilateral study (eg, periorbital flow direction with arterial compression, ocular pneumoplethysmography, Doppler ultrasound spectral analysis)

ADDITIONS
74174-Computed tomographic angiography, abdomen and pelvis, with contrast material(s), including noncontrast images, if performed, and image postprocessing
36251 Selective catheter placement (first-order), main renal artery and any accessory renal artery(s) for renal angiography, including arterial puncture and catheter placement(s), fluoroscopy, contrast injection(s), image postprocessing, permanent recording of images, and radiological supervision and interpretation, including pressure gradient measurements when performed, and flush aortogram when performed; unilateral
36252 Selective catheter placement (first-order), main renal artery and any accessory renal artery(s) for renal angiography, including arterial puncture and catheter placement(s), fluoroscopy, contrast injection(s), image postprocessing, permanent recording of images, and radiological supervision and interpretation, including pressure gradient measurements when performed, and flush aortogram when performed; bilateral
36253 Superselective catheter placement (one or more second order or higher renal artery branches) renal artery and any accessory renal artery(s) for renal angiography, including arterial puncture, catheterization, fluoroscopy, contrast injection(s), image postprocessing, permanent recording of images, and radiological supervision and interpretation, including pressure gradient measurements when performed, and flush aortogram when performed; unilateral
36254 Superselective catheter placement (one or more second order or higher renal artery branches) renal artery and any accessory renal artery(s) for renal angiography, including arterial puncture, catheterization, fluoroscopy, contrast
injection(s), image postprocessing, permanent recording of images, and radiological supervision and interpretation, including pressure gradient measurements when performed, and flush aortogram when performed; bilateral
37191 Insertion of intravascular vena cava filter, endovascular approach including vascular access, vessel selection, and radiological supervision and interpretation, intraprocedural roadmapping, and imaging guidance (ultrasound and fluoroscopy), when performed
37192 Repositioning of intravascular vena cava filter, endovascular approach including vascular access, vessel selection, and radiological supervision and interpretation, intraprocedural roadmapping, and imaging guidance (ultrasound and fluoroscopy), when performed
37193 Retrieval (removal) of intravascular vena cava filter, endovascular approach including vascular access, vessel selection, and radiological supervision and interpretation, intraprocedural roadmapping, and imaging guidance (ultrasound and fluoroscopy), when performed
49082 Abdominal paracentesis (diagnostic or therapeutic); without imaging guidance
49083 Abdominal paracentesis (diagnostic or therapeutic); with imaging guidance
49084 Peritoneal lavage, including imaging guidance, when performed
64633 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); cervical or thoracic, single facet joint
64634 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); cervical or thoracic, each additional facet joint (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
64635 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, single facet joint
64636 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, each additional facet joint (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
74174 Computed tomographic angiography, abdomen and pelvis, with contrast material(s), including noncontrast images, if performed, and image postprocessing
77424 Intraoperative radiation treatment delivery, x-ray, single treatment session
77425 Intraoperative radiation treatment delivery, electrons, single treatment session
77469 Intraoperative radiation treatment management
78226 Hepatobiliary system imaging, including gallbladder when present;
78227 Hepatobiliary system imaging, including gallbladder when present; with pharmacologic intervention, including quantitative measurement(s) when performed
78579 Pulmonary ventilation imaging (eg, aerosol or gas)
78582 Pulmonary ventilation (eg, aerosol or gas) and perfusion imaging
78597 Quantitative differential pulmonary perfusion, including imaging when performed
78598 Quantitative differential pulmonary perfusion and ventilation (eg, aerosol or gas), including imaging when performed
93998 Unlisted noninvasive vascular diagnostic study
0274T Percutaneous laminotomy/laminectomy (interlaminar approach) for decompression of neural elements, (with or without ligamentous resection, discectomy, facetectomy and/or foraminotomy), any method, under indirect
image guidance (eg, fluoroscopic, CT), with or without the use of an endoscope, single or multiple levels, unilateral or bilateral; cervical or thoracic
0275T Percutaneous laminotomy/laminectomy (interlaminar approach) for decompression of neural elements, (with or without ligamentous resection, discectomy, facetectomy and/or foraminotomy), any method, under indirect image guidance (eg, fluoroscopic, CT), with or without the use of an endoscope, single or multiple levels, unilateral or bilateral; lumbar
0282T Percutaneous or open implantation of neurostimulator electrode array(s), subcutaneous (peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation), including imaging guidance, when performed, cervical, thoracic or lumbar; for trial, including removal at the conclusion of trial period
0283T Percutaneous or open implantation of neurostimulator electrode array(s), subcutaneous (peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation), including imaging guidance, when performed, cervical, thoracic or lumbar; permanent, with implantation of a pulse generator
0284T Revision or removal of pulse generator or electrodes, including imaging guidance, when performed, including addition of new electrodes, when performed
0285T Electronic analysis of implanted peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation pulse generator, with reprogramming when performed


----------



## Jim Pawloski

c422rad said:


> 2012 CPT Changes Affecting Radiology
> 
> REVISIONS
> 22520 Percutaneous vertebroplasty (bone biopsy included when performed), 1 vertebral body, unilateral or bilateral injection; thoracic
> 22521 lumbar
> 22522 each additional thoracic or lumbar vertebral body (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
> 27096 Injection procedure for sacroiliac joint, anesthetic/steroid, with image guidance (fluoroscopy or CT) including arthrography when performed;
> 32405 Biopsy, lung or mediastinum, percutaneous needle;
> 36200 Introduction of catheter, aorta;
> 36245 Selective catheter placement, arterial system; each first order abdominal, pelvic, or lower extremity artery branch, within a vascular family
> 36246 initial second order abdominal, pelvic, or lower extremity artery branch, within a vascular family
> 36247 initial third order or more selective abdominal, pelvic, or lower extremity artery branch, within a vascular family
> 36248 additional second order, third order, and beyond, abdominal, pelvic, or lower extremity artery branch, within a vascular family (List in addition to code for initial second or third order vessel as appropriate)
> 47000 Biopsy of liver, needle; percutaneous
> 62287 Decompression procedure, percutaneous, of nucleus pulposus of intervertebral disc, any method, single utilizing needle based technique to remove disc material under fluoroscopic imaging or multiple levelsother form of indirect visualization, lumbar (eg with the use of an endoscope, manual with discography and/or automated percutaneous discectomyepidural injection(s) at the treated level(s), when performed, percutaneous laser discectomy) single or multiple levels, lumbar;
> 62310 Injection, single (not via indwelling catheter), not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography)(s), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), not including neurolytic substances, including needle or catheter placement, includes contrast for localization when performed, epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic
> 62311 lumbar, or sacral (caudal)
> 62318 Injection(s), including indwelling catheter placement, continuous infusion or intermittent bolus, not including neurolytic substances, with or without contrast (for either localization or epidurography), of diagnostic or therapeutic substance(s) (including anesthetic, antispasmodic, opioid, steroid, other solution), not including neurolytic substances, includes contrast for localization when performed, epidural or subarachnoid; cervical or thoracic
> 62319 lumbar, or sacral (caudal)
> 70355 Orthopantogram (eg, panoramic x-ray);
> 72114 complete, including bending views, minimum of 6 views
> 72120 bending views only, 2 or 3 views
> 75962 Transluminal balloon angioplasty, peripheral artery other than cervical carotid, renal, or other visceral artery, iliac or lower extremity, radiological supervision and interpretation;
> 75964 Transluminal balloon angioplasty, each additional peripheral artery other than cervical carotid,than renal, or other visceral artery, iliac andor lower extremity, radiological supervision and interpretation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure);
> 77003 Fluoroscopic guidance and localization of needle or catheter tip for spine or paraspinous diagnostic or therapeutic injection procedures (epidural, subarachnoid, or sacroiliac jointsubarachnoid), including neurolytic agent destruction;
> 77470 Special treatment procedure (eg, total body irradiation, hemibody radiation, per oral, endocavitary or intraoperative coneendocavitary irradiation);
> 78580 Pulmonary perfusion imaging (eg, particulate);
> 0240T Esophageal motility (manometric study of the esophagus and/or gastroesophageal junction) study with interpretation and report; with 3-dimensional high resolution esophageal pressure topography
> 0241T with stimulation or perfusion during 3-dimensional high resolution esophageal pressure topography study, (eg, stimulant, acid or alkali perfusion) (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
> 
> DELETIONS
> 37620 Interruption, partial or complete, of inferior vena cava by suture, ligation, plication, clip, extravascular, intravascular (umbrella device);
> 49080 Peritoneocentesis, abdominal paracentesis, or peritoneal lavage (diagnostic or therapeutic); initial
> 49081 subsequent
> 49420 Insertion of intraperitoneal cannula or catheter for drainage or dialysis; temporary
> 64622 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve; lumbar or sacral, single level
> 64623 lumbar or sacral, each additional level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
> 64626 cervical or thoracic, single level
> 64627 cervical or thoracic, each additional level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
> 71090 Insertion pacemaker, fluoroscopy and radiography, radiological supervision and interpretation;
> 73542 Radiological examination, sacroiliac joint arthrography, radiological supervision and interpretation;
> 75722 Angiography, renal, unilateral, selective (including flush aortogram), radiological supervision and interpretation;
> 75724 Angiography, renal, bilateral, selective (including flush aortogram), radiological supervision and interpretation;
> 75940 Percutaneous placement of IVC filter, radiological supervision and interpretation;
> 77079 appendicular skeleton (peripheral) (eg, radius, wrist, heel)
> 77083 Radiographic absorptiometry (eg, photodensitometry, radiogrammetry), 1 or more sites;
> 78223 Hepatobiliary ductal system imaging, including gallbladder, with or without pharmacologic intervention, with or without quantitative measurement of gallbladder function;
> 78584 Pulmonary perfusion imaging, particulate, with ventilation; single breath
> 78585 Pulmonary perfusion imaging, particulate, with ventilation; rebreathing and washout, with or without single breath
> 78586 Pulmonary ventilation imaging, aerosol; single projection
> 78587 multiple projections (eg, anterior, posterior, lateral views)
> 78588 Pulmonary perfusion imaging, particulate, with ventilation imaging, aerosol, 1 or multiple projections;
> 78591 Pulmonary ventilation imaging, gaseous, single breath, single projection;
> 78593 Pulmonary ventilation imaging, gaseous, with rebreathing and washout with or without single breath; single projection
> 78594 multiple projections (eg, anterior, posterior, lateral views)
> 78596 Pulmonary quantitative differential function (ventilation/ perfusion) study;
> 93875 Noninvasive physiologic studies of extracranial arteries, complete bilateral study (eg, periorbital flow direction with arterial compression, ocular pneumoplethysmography, Doppler ultrasound spectral analysis)
> 
> ADDITIONS
> 74174-Computed tomographic angiography, abdomen and pelvis, with contrast material(s), including noncontrast images, if performed, and image postprocessing
> 36251 Selective catheter placement (first-order), main renal artery and any accessory renal artery(s) for renal angiography, including arterial puncture and catheter placement(s), fluoroscopy, contrast injection(s), image postprocessing, permanent recording of images, and radiological supervision and interpretation, including pressure gradient measurements when performed, and flush aortogram when performed; unilateral
> 36252 Selective catheter placement (first-order), main renal artery and any accessory renal artery(s) for renal angiography, including arterial puncture and catheter placement(s), fluoroscopy, contrast injection(s), image postprocessing, permanent recording of images, and radiological supervision and interpretation, including pressure gradient measurements when performed, and flush aortogram when performed; bilateral
> 36253 Superselective catheter placement (one or more second order or higher renal artery branches) renal artery and any accessory renal artery(s) for renal angiography, including arterial puncture, catheterization, fluoroscopy, contrast injection(s), image postprocessing, permanent recording of images, and radiological supervision and interpretation, including pressure gradient measurements when performed, and flush aortogram when performed; unilateral
> 36254 Superselective catheter placement (one or more second order or higher renal artery branches) renal artery and any accessory renal artery(s) for renal angiography, including arterial puncture, catheterization, fluoroscopy, contrast
> injection(s), image postprocessing, permanent recording of images, and radiological supervision and interpretation, including pressure gradient measurements when performed, and flush aortogram when performed; bilateral
> 37191 Insertion of intravascular vena cava filter, endovascular approach including vascular access, vessel selection, and radiological supervision and interpretation, intraprocedural roadmapping, and imaging guidance (ultrasound and fluoroscopy), when performed
> 37192 Repositioning of intravascular vena cava filter, endovascular approach including vascular access, vessel selection, and radiological supervision and interpretation, intraprocedural roadmapping, and imaging guidance (ultrasound and fluoroscopy), when performed
> 37193 Retrieval (removal) of intravascular vena cava filter, endovascular approach including vascular access, vessel selection, and radiological supervision and interpretation, intraprocedural roadmapping, and imaging guidance (ultrasound and fluoroscopy), when performed
> 49082 Abdominal paracentesis (diagnostic or therapeutic); without imaging guidance
> 49083 Abdominal paracentesis (diagnostic or therapeutic); with imaging guidance
> 49084 Peritoneal lavage, including imaging guidance, when performed
> 64633 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); cervical or thoracic, single facet joint
> 64634 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); cervical or thoracic, each additional facet joint (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
> 64635 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, single facet joint
> 64636 Destruction by neurolytic agent, paravertebral facet joint nerve(s), with imaging guidance (fluoroscopy or CT); lumbar or sacral, each additional facet joint (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
> 74174 Computed tomographic angiography, abdomen and pelvis, with contrast material(s), including noncontrast images, if performed, and image postprocessing
> 77424 Intraoperative radiation treatment delivery, x-ray, single treatment session
> 77425 Intraoperative radiation treatment delivery, electrons, single treatment session
> 77469 Intraoperative radiation treatment management
> 78226 Hepatobiliary system imaging, including gallbladder when present;
> 78227 Hepatobiliary system imaging, including gallbladder when present; with pharmacologic intervention, including quantitative measurement(s) when performed
> 78579 Pulmonary ventilation imaging (eg, aerosol or gas)
> 78582 Pulmonary ventilation (eg, aerosol or gas) and perfusion imaging
> 78597 Quantitative differential pulmonary perfusion, including imaging when performed
> 78598 Quantitative differential pulmonary perfusion and ventilation (eg, aerosol or gas), including imaging when performed
> 93998 Unlisted noninvasive vascular diagnostic study
> 0274T Percutaneous laminotomy/laminectomy (interlaminar approach) for decompression of neural elements, (with or without ligamentous resection, discectomy, facetectomy and/or foraminotomy), any method, under indirect
> image guidance (eg, fluoroscopic, CT), with or without the use of an endoscope, single or multiple levels, unilateral or bilateral; cervical or thoracic
> 0275T Percutaneous laminotomy/laminectomy (interlaminar approach) for decompression of neural elements, (with or without ligamentous resection, discectomy, facetectomy and/or foraminotomy), any method, under indirect image guidance (eg, fluoroscopic, CT), with or without the use of an endoscope, single or multiple levels, unilateral or bilateral; lumbar
> 0282T Percutaneous or open implantation of neurostimulator electrode array(s), subcutaneous (peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation), including imaging guidance, when performed, cervical, thoracic or lumbar; for trial, including removal at the conclusion of trial period
> 0283T Percutaneous or open implantation of neurostimulator electrode array(s), subcutaneous (peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation), including imaging guidance, when performed, cervical, thoracic or lumbar; permanent, with implantation of a pulse generator
> 0284T Revision or removal of pulse generator or electrodes, including imaging guidance, when performed, including addition of new electrodes, when performed
> 0285T Electronic analysis of implanted peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation pulse generator, with reprogramming when performed



Thank you for posting this.
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## tampster4

*2012 CPT updates*

HI...I see that you have a list of the radiology 2012 CPT updates.  I need a list of ALL of the updates but have searched and searched the internet with no luck.  Could you please tell me where to get a list of ALL of the updates and changes?  Thanks!


----------



## skovach

Thank you so much for this list. It is much appreciated.


----------



## bill2doc

CHEMBREE - would you happen to have the 2013 update like this list ?????


----------



## mitchellde

Just use your 2013 CPT book and look at appendix B as long as you have the AMA version.  If you do not have the 2013 book you really should get one .


----------

